# Spring sun & 3 Basenjis



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Just some pics of the dogs enjoying some spring sun in the warmth of the conservatory










Jig who is now 16 weeks old









Jig & her mum Belle









Kwame


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful pictures, beautiful dogs,
michellex


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

That first one of the three of them is beautiful - they are stunners :biggrin5:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lovley dogs


----------



## ShowDog (Apr 3, 2011)

They all look beautiful!!!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Love the photos!!

Talk about sun worshippers lol...they look so graceful :001_wub:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

aww they are so cute. you need a tri colour now lol  16 weeks omg where's the time gone?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning looking dogs  great pics


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

They're gorgeous, and how Regal they look


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what gorgeous dogs, lovely pictures, i dont know very much about the breed actually, they look beautiful._


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are beauts.. You know I love the whole conformation of these dogs 
They look sturdy yet very elegant..


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Just beautiful dogs, I reckon Basenji's are one of the most elegant breeds - so aloof. I love them.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning, very elegant!


----------

